# Programm zum Festplatten ausschalten



## -phil (9. Februar 2005)

Hi, ich habe zum Thema "Festplatten ausschalten" zwar schon eine Menge gelesen, aber bis jetzt keine Lösung gefunden, mit der man Festplatten bei laufendem Windows manuel an/ bzw. ausschalten kann. Die Energieoptionen in Windows sind zwar im Prinzip dafür geeignet, grade aber weil die Funktion auf OS-Ebene implementiert ist, müsste es doch ein Prog geben, dass Platten direkt ausschaltet. (hdsleep erkennt meine Platten offensichtlich alle nicht, Seagate Barracuda. Ist ja außerdem schon recht betagt das Programm...)

 Was mir ansonsten weiterhelfen würde wäre eine Software, die unerwünschte Plattenzugriffe unterbindet. In diesem Fall könnte ich die Energieoptionen zum automatischen Abschalten benutzen, ohne dass alle Platten wieder anlaufen, nur weil ich ein Programm gestartet habe (itunes z.B. scheint jedes Mal alle Festplatten beim Programmstart durchzuchecken...) Mit dieser Lösung würde sich allerdings die Systemplatte auch kaum ausschalten, anderer Weg wäre also noch besser. 

 Geht in meinem Fall um Lärmreduzierung, nicht ums Stromsparen. Verbringe etwa 50% meiner Computerzeit mit Officearbeit, hier würde es sehr weiter helfen, wenn ich meine Platten ausschalten könnte. Andererseits mache ich die anderen 50% Festplattenintensive Photo/Video Bearbeitung - das Einsetzten von Notebookplatten kommt also aus Performancegründen nicht in Frage. Eine Hardwarelösung (mit Schalter oder sonstigem) ist ebenfalls nicht geeignet.

 thx schon mal.


----------



## josDesign (20. Februar 2005)

An deiner Stelle würde ich an der Gehäuse-Schalldämmung arbeiten.
Kommt vielleicht teurer, aber wenn du die HDs auf eine spezielle Aufhängung anbringst und das Gehäuse gut dämmst dann hörst auch fast nix mehr.


----------



## fred31 (21. Februar 2005)

@josDesign: ack!

Vor allem dauert es durchaus, je nach Platte, ein Moment, bis sie wieder "erwacht" ist.


----------



## josDesign (21. Februar 2005)

@fred31: Was is denn "ACK!" ?

Du hast recht das man hier auch die Zeit für de Anlauf betrachten muss.


----------



## fred31 (22. Februar 2005)

@joeDesign: ack = acknowledge = bestätigen/zustimmen


----------



## -phil (22. Februar 2005)

- Jo, mir ist klar, dass die Platten Zeit zum Anlaufen brauchen. Genau deswegen wäre ja ein Prog toll, dass verhinder, dass sie wieder Anlaufen, nur weil man eine Datei speichern (oder ähnliches) will. Das kostet immer unnötige Wartezeit und hat zur Folge, dass alle Platten erstmal wieder laufen. Nervig und auf die Dauer auch nicht gut für die Haltbarkeit...
 - Zum vernünftigen Dämmen bräuchte ich leider einen freien 5,25" Schacht...Extern kommt auch nicht in Frage.
 Programm wäre wohl wirklich die beste Lösung... Wenn jemand also wider Erwarten eins kennt, immer her damit


----------



## fred31 (23. Februar 2005)

@phil: ...Du willst ein Programm das die Festplatte ausschaltet, korrekt? Wohin willst Du dann Dateien speichern (wenn nicht auf die HDDs)?
Bliebe ein RAM-Laufwerk (virtuelles Laufwerk im Speicher), aber sobald Dein Rechner runtergefahren ist ist alles, was sich auf diesem Laufwerk befunden hat, futsch!


----------



## josDesign (23. Februar 2005)

Da wäre aber auch noch die Möglichkeit ein Programm zu programmieren welches alle Daten die auf die Festplatte geschrieben werden soll, diese erstmal im Arbeitsspeicher zu "zwischenspeichern" und dann zu vordefinierten Zeiten (zB.: 1 Stunde) oder sobald der "Buffer" voll ist auf die Festplatte schreibt.

Das gemeine drann ist dann aber das man wahrscheinlich etliche Gigabyte RAM benötigt.


----------



## fred31 (23. Februar 2005)

Netapp bietet da auch ne tolle Storage Möglichkeit - da werden die Daten erst in einem flüchtigen Speicher geladen und erst nach einer Zeit gespeichert.

Ist halt die Frage ob sich so was lohnt, und extern isses auch


----------



## -phil (23. Februar 2005)

"Verbringe etwa 50% meiner Computerzeit mit Officearbeit, hier würde es sehr weiter helfen, wenn ich meine Platten ausschalten könnte."

 Wenn ich Dateien / das Autosave von Word auf nen Flashspeicher lege, brauche ich in dieser Zeit eigentlich nur alle paar Stunden einen Plattenzugriff...
 Deswegen möchte ich die Teile in der Zeit "loswerden". Und mit den Windows Energieoptionen funktioniert das nur sehr unzureichend...


----------



## rx7 (14. August 2006)

hier ein Tool um bestimmte Fetsplatten schlafenzulegen revoSleep

mit dem tool kann man festplatten in den sleep modus schicken und den Zugriff auf gezielte festplatten sperren.
Somit befinden sich die gewünschten festplatten die ganze Zeit über im sleep modus.


----------



## schachmat (14. August 2006)

Noch eine kleine Anmerkung:

Je öfter die Festplatte "andrehen" muss, desto schneller geht sie kaput... optimal wäre also Dauerbetrieb (Natürlich leidet dann das Gehör ein wenig )


----------



## znysk (30. Januar 2008)

Okey, hier mal ein Kompliment an diese Community.

Ich suche seit einigen Studen im Netz nach irgendwelchen hilfen, wie ich meine Festplattn abschalten kann, da Windows das nicht von alleine tut. der Explorer hat im Minutentakt auf alle Festplatten mit einer Anfrage zugegriffen.
aber 3 meiner Platten sind nur für das ablegen größerere Daten da, die ich, wenn ich musik höhre und eine Ausarbeitung mache micht brauche, die warm werden strom fressen und krach machen...

von sinlosen hilfen über USB sticks, ram disks und ähnlichem, und ewig oft dem Abraten, weil es ja die HDD kaput macht - 
(40000 start stopp zyklen macht eine moderne platte locker mit. das macht wenn ich sie täglich 10! mal an und aus schalte was ich in keinster weise mache immer noch 10 Jahre... und dann lieber leise und einmal 30 euro für 10 Terra Byte.  ) - 
bis hin zu allen möglichen Beleidugungen gegenseitig, war der Vorschlag von wechselramen die man im Betrieb abschalten kann der sinnvollste (fällt flach wegen mangel an Geld und Mangel an 5,25" platz).
Ansonsten fan ich allen möglichen Müll und da ich ungerne ein Forum bemühe, da fast alle fragen schonmal gestellt worden sind, habe ich erstmal  bemüht und selbst noch keinen Eintrag verfasst. nach circa 6 std. gesuche und einigen fiesen themenbeiträgen in anderen Foren, habe ich mir gedacht jetzt reichts.
Ich hatte früher so gute erfahrungen mit dieser community, da kann mir sicher jemand helfen.
gedacht getan ab auf tutorials.de ach nein, vorher doch vlt die bord interne such kurz bemühen. und siehe da dieses Thema springt mich an. schon an 2ter stelle 

und eine lösung liegt auf dem Tisch ein Program, das meine Platten abmeldet, so das niemand drauf zugreifen kann und sie schlafen legt.

genau das was ich wollte...

Also dickes lob an euch alle...
das nächste mal führt mein weg zuerst zu euch... und nich zu


----------



## Leon1909 (20. Oktober 2009)

Super, genau so etwas wie revoSleep habe ich gesucht. Vielen Dank!


----------



## PyroMaster (17. November 2009)

Hallo, ich bin zwar kein Forum-User aber nutze gerade den gastzugang. - Sehr klasse, ich muss mich ja wegen einem Kommentar nicht überall anmelden ...

So, hab mir das revoSleep gezogen und mal getestet. Leider bei keiner meiner Platten erfolg. Liegt vermutlich an den RAID0 und RAID1 verbunden?! Gibts da ne Lösung zu? Oder muss ich einfach damit Leben das 8 Platten den ganzen Tag laufen auch wenn ich sie nicht brauche? ... Klar, vermutlich ist es wieder ne Sache des Controllers der wieder keinem Standard unterliegt ... also vermutlich gibts da entweder was vom Controller-hersteller oder es wird nicht gehen, richtig?

Ja dann, bleibt mir nur den PC als Zweit-PC zu nutzen und ein "Green"-Model als Alltags-Maschine zu verwenden ...

oder macht mir da doch noch einer Hoffnung?  

Danke schonmal für euer offenes Ohr ...

Tschüss


----------



## danan (8. Januar 2010)

Ola
ich zitiere aus einem anderen Forum da ich sowas ähnliches gesucht habe...
"Du stellst unter Systemsteuerung > Energieoptionen die Zeit ein, nach der Windows bei Inaktivität die Platten in Standby schickt.

Der Timer gilt für alle Festplatten. Allerdings wird er für jede Platte einzeln gezählt. Wenn also z.B. 20 Minuten eingestellt sind und auf eine der Platten in der Zwischenzeit ein Zugriff stattgefunden hat, wird nur die andere schlafen geschickt.

Im Gegenzug, wenn also beide Platten im Standby sind, wird bei einem Zugriff auch wirklich nur die Platte gestartet, die es betrifft. Im Fall einer reinen Datenplatte kommt man da recht effektiv mit klar.

Es fliegen auch ein paar Tools im Netz rum, die einzelne Platten gezielt manuell abschalten können, allerdings mit mäßigem Erfolg. Zumindest habe ich bis jetzt recht wenig Glück damit gehabt. 


keats"

Ich weiss nicht ob Dir das auch hilft ansonsten bios des vontrollers tool vom Hersteller da liegst Du denke ich schoin richtig.
Viel Erfolg 
gruss Danan


----------



## onlinetv (17. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

wäre es nicht möglich einen normalen 12V auf SATA Adapter zu nehmen und einen Schalter dazwischen zu machen?
Dann könnte man die Festplatte ein und ausschalten (mit Neustart) wenn man sie braucht, wenn die zweite Platte nur 1x pro Woche für eine Datensicherung gebraucht wird wäre das eine tolle Sache.

Bräuchte man nur einen Elektriker der weis zwischen welchen Trat man den Schalter klemmen muss, wenn dies Idee überhaupt möglich ist.




Gruß 

onlinetv


----------



## paterpaterre (17. Januar 2010)

@PyroMaster

Der Hersteller schreibt doch auf der Seite von RevoSleep, dass in einigen Fällen der Austausch des Treibers erforderlich ist um das Programm funktionieren zu lassen.
Zum Beispiel schreibt er "When you get Error Code 1 you have to use the windows driver (pciide*.sys) for your hard disk controllers!". Evtl gibt's für deine Raid Konfiguration ja auch nen funktionierenden, kompatiblen Alternativtreiber. Im RevoSleep Board gibt's nen Thread zu SATA, allerdings bisher ohne Antworten.


Grüße


----------



## weini1954 (11. Februar 2010)

Hallo hab, gerade ein bißchen mitgelesen,
Mit Windows7 Bordmitteln (in den Energieoptionen) geht es wunderbar.

Gruß Martin


----------

